# Theoretische Aufgabe Zwischenprüfung



## Panda9296 (4. Aug 2020)

Hi ich übe zur Zeit für meine Zwischenprüfung am 30.September und wollte mal fragen wie ihr diese Frage beantworten würdet und vielleicht eine Programmbibliothek anhand der Aufgabe mal beschreibt ich setze die Lösung heute Abend dazu. Es gibt aber vorgegebene Antwortmöglichkeiten:



> Die IT-SoftServ GmbH verwendet Programmbibliotheken.
> Welche der folgenden Aussagen zu Programmbibliotheken sind richtig?
> 
> Programmbibliotheken ...
> ...


----------



## tommysenf (4. Aug 2020)

1. falsch
2. falsch
3. falsch
4. richtig
5. richtig
6. falsch


----------



## M.L. (4. Aug 2020)

Etwas wortreicher: hier wird debattiert wie man eine C++-Bibliothek unter C# ansprechen und verwenden kann -> https://mycsharp.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=123137  (daraus kann man herleiten, welche Antworten richtig oder falsch sind)


----------



## thecain (4. Aug 2020)

Hier ist schon von der Fragestellung her "einfach". "Kann" ist tendenziell richtig, "muss" eher falsch.

Ist natürlich nicht immer so. Aber nur eine Ausnahme und ein muss ist falsch. Aber nur eine Ausnahme und ein Kann ist richtig


----------



## Panda9296 (5. Aug 2020)

Die oben genannten Aufgaben sind richtig. Vielen dank auch für den Tipp mit "müssen" und "können"


----------



## user30 (5. Aug 2020)

Panda9296 hat gesagt.:


> Vielen dank auch für den Tipp mit "müssen" und "können"


Im Projektmanagement gibt es Muss-, Soll- und Kann-Kriterien (absteigend nach ihrer Wichtigkeit). Das sind relativ feststehende Begriffe und die Akteure wissen sofort, was gemeint ist. Man sollte diese Begriffe nicht durch die schwächeren Formen müsste, sollte und könnte verwässern, denn dann weiß hinterher keiner mehr, was gemeint sei...


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Aug 2020)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Hier ist schon von der Fragestellung her "einfach". "Kann" ist tendenziell richtig, "muss" eher falsch.
> 
> Ist natürlich nicht immer so. Aber nur eine Ausnahme und ein muss ist falsch. Aber nur eine Ausnahme und ein Kann ist richtig


Das sind also die "wichtigen" Sachen die man so lernt...

SCNR


----------



## Cromewell (5. Aug 2020)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Das sind also die "wichtigen" Sachen die man so lernt...
> 
> SCNR


Naja. Es kommt ja auch mal vor, dass man eine Lösung nicht kennt. Dann ist es schon hilfreich solche Gedanken im Hinterkopf zu haben - und anderes Wissen -, um sich per Ausschlussverfahren der wahrscheinlichsten Lösung anzunähern :') 

P.S.: Diese Herangehensweise gekoppelt mit zuvor erkannten Mustern hat sich bei der theo. Führerscheinprüfung sehr bewährt ^^ (bei Fragen, die eigentlich auswendig gelernt werden müssen)


----------



## user30 (5. Aug 2020)

Cromewell hat gesagt.:


> bei Fragen, die eigentlich auswendig gelernt werden müssen


Ich denke, Auswendiglernen können auch Schimpansen... Die Kunst ist doch, aus einer (angeeigneten) Wissensbasis die richtige Antwort herzuleiten durch Induktion und Deduktion.


----------



## Panda9296 (5. Aug 2020)

ja das ist alles richtig... aber wenn selbst Fachlehrer manche Fragestellungen als nicht eindeutig erachten und es um bestehen oder nicht bestehen geht, finde ich die Argumentation von Cromewell sehr gut und danke dafür


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Aug 2020)

Panda9296 hat gesagt.:


> ja das ist alles richtig... aber wenn selbst Fachlehrer manche Fragestellungen als nicht eindeutig erachten und es um bestehen oder nicht bestehen geht, finde ich die Argumentation von Cromewell sehr gut und danke dafür



In Sachen nicht eindeutig stimme ich Dir zu.
Wenn man nämlich nach dieser Definition für Programmbibliothek geht 





						Programmbibliothek – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



.


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (zum Teil auch „Komponentenbibliothek“ oder „Klassenbibliothek“ genannt)


Dann wäre 6. ja ebenfalls eine Richtige Antwort.


----------



## tommysenf (5. Aug 2020)

sascha-sphw hat gesagt.:


> Dann wäre 6. ja ebenfalls eine Richtige Antwort.


Da kann ich dir irgendwie nicht folgen. Woraus schließt du da sie Aussage, dass es im Quelltext vorliegen muss?


----------



## sascha-sphw (5. Aug 2020)

tommysenf hat gesagt.:


> Da kann ich dir irgendwie nicht folgen. Woraus schließt du da sie Aussage, dass es im Quelltext vorliegen muss?


Ich kann mir selbst nicht folgen. Keine Ahnung wo ich da gerade meinen Kopf hatte... 🙈🙊🙉


----------

